

Best strategy for a pre-launch, consumer ecommerce startup at TC Disrupt SF? - ShoeGazer

Sharing a booth (with another startup) in the startup alley and wondering the best strategy to maximize the experience.  Not seeking funding now; the general aim is to connect with potential cofounders and advisors.&#60;p&#62;Are you expected to man your booth all day or only after certain events (if so when are the most crucial times)?  I realize TCD is more focused on tech-centred startups, so also wondering if alley visitors will generally be interested in viewing an ecommerce site and what/how much to show as a startup in closed beta.&#60;p&#62;Would appreciate hearing from past attendees, including startup alley participants.
======
ShoeGazer
Anybody? Would really appreciate some input...

